# New favourite yoghurt



## thejolley1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Found these in Waitrose the other day currently on offer at 2 for £1.50. Also do a raspberry flavour. https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/products/lindahls-kvarg-vanilla/862283-653781-653782

3.5g of carb per 100g seems a winner to me?

Anyone else tried these?


----------



## Robin (Mar 26, 2018)

thejolley1 said:


> Found these in Waitrose the other day currently on offer at 2 for £1.50. Also do a raspberry flavour. https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/products/lindahls-kvarg-vanilla/862283-653781-653782
> 
> 3.5g of carb per 100g seems a winner to me?
> 
> Anyone else tried these?


I haven't because I tend to stick to plain full fat Greek yogurt and add my own berries. Looking at the ingredients of the quark, it looks like they've done the usual thing, put in thickening agents (modified maize starch) and artificial sweetener to compensate for the addition of water, and the lack of creaminess that a certain amount of fat content gives you.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 26, 2018)

Very low in carbs but I can’t get away with Quark at all. I had to throw out the last quark yoghurts I bought. Maybe these will be different.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 28, 2018)

Robin said:


> I haven't because I tend to stick to plain full fat Greek yogurt and add my own berries. Looking at the ingredients of the quark, it looks like they've done the usual thing, put in thickening agents (modified maize starch) and artificial sweetener to compensate for the addition of water, and the lack of creaminess that a certain amount of fat content gives you.
> View attachment 7472


I buy this brand in unsweetened version. It’s got no nasty additives. I mix it half and half with Greek yoghurt and it tastes ok then


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2018)

Weight Watchers for me 5g a go. 4 in a pk & 4 different flavours . Will look after them in Waitrose


----------

